# Let's see your enclosure



## Missy

I love looking at pics of enclosures for future ideas. Please post a couple pics of your enclosure.

This is Tank and his hide.






This is Tank's current enclosure.





This is Lana's enclosure. We only had 2 days to put something together for her. Only temporary until we move to Tennessee.





We put a metal fence around it for added security.


----------



## Candy

This is Dale's outside enclosure.






And his indoor enclosure although it's slightly different now. I've turned his hide away from the light and he doesn't have that many plants in there anymore.


----------



## Tom

Missy and Candy, I love your enclosures. I don't have good pics of mine, but I'll get some soon. Here's Daisy's new cave. Its filled with wet coco chips inside and she digs down into it. I'm going to experiment with an underground chamber soon.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

My Hermann's and Iberian have pretty much identical enclosures, so I'll just show one set-up...






Water dish and "cave"






Slightly better shot of the cave, prior to the plants getting taller.






Same, but from a different perspective, prior to a lot of the plants growing up and a coating of algae in the water dish.









The flat rocks I feed them on help keep their beaks and claws from becoming over-grown.






Tried to block off a 3' X 3' area to grow 'em some munchies, but, in both enclosures, they managed to climb over and the munchies got munched! 

Terrible pic quality, all done via my cell-phone.


----------



## Missy

Candy & Tom, great enclosures.


----------



## terryo

Here's Pio outside.
This is his hide. There 's lots of long firber moss in there for him to dig in.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Here's my indoor one. About 8 sq ft for a 4 inch Russian whose 2 years old. Looking forward to doubling his (actually we're 95% he is a she but we're not changing the name or anything) enclosure in the next year. You can see most of it in the photo with the tort in for reference. I need to take out the bucket and put back in some other plants and his log since he doesn't use it except to scratch at the sides and annoy us! hehe


----------



## Missy

terryo said:


> Here's Pio outside.
> This is his hide. There 's lots of long firber moss in there for him to dig in.



Wow what an inspiration. What is the clover looking plant in the first pic? I could spend all day looking at your enclosure pics.


----------



## terryo

Thank you. It 's just red clover.


----------



## movealongmosey

Haha, Pio is a spoiled cherry head  I would love to be reincarnated as one of your torts lol!
cute pic terry!


----------



## TortieGal

Awesome Terry! What a lucky tort. I would love to have an enclosure like yours.


----------



## Missy

More, More, I want to see everyones


----------



## samstar

Here's my enclosure which is 4 by 2 feet for my torts.


----------



## luck102573

terryo said:


> Here's Pio outside.
> This is his hide. There 's lots of long firber moss in there for him to dig in.



that looks amazing!I can only image what you have set up inside for the winter...lol


----------



## Kristina

Adult Redfoots (bottom left are their hides/caves and bottom right is a cement tub with my baby turtles in it.)






Baby Redfoot (left) and Russians (right). 






Box turtles


----------



## terryo

Kristina, I am really loving those logs with the moss on them. Where do you live? I am coming to rob them now. 

Thank you Luck10...what is your name? I am in the process of building him a big vivarium now...hoping it will get finished before the cold weather comes, because he has gotten so big since the summer.


----------



## Kristina

LOL Terry  I'll never tell....  

It wasn't too hard to get it to attach... Just have to water it every five minutes...


----------



## Missy

Kristina, your enclosures are great.


----------



## Jacqui

This is part of one of the Russian enclosures.





A peak at one spot in the Asian box turtle enclosure.





and more of it...during the winter 





and a Homes hingeback enclosure


----------



## terryo

Wow...your enclosures are so natural looking. Just beautiful.


----------



## samstar

Boy oh boy do I need to work on my enclosure.


----------



## SweetPete7

Here is Sonne's humble home. His humid hide and water dish are not visible, they are under a covered section, but it was hard to get an accurate pic with the lights and such~


----------



## webskipper

They all look really cool to live in, from a Torts view point.

Here's a link to pics of my Super Table. 

Maybe I should start a new thread for it. It is just my original Tort baby table on steroids.

Plants have been repotted into oil drain pans ($3) and lighting is being upgraded to 3 spots to grow all the food indoors with the exception of the Opuntia. Plenty of Cactii here in AZ. 

Motor Oil drain pans are the cheapest way to buy a descent planting container deep enough to grow stuff and keep the mulch from smothering the seedlings. My piglets love to track the mulch into the pots when they feed on the seedlings. 

Be sure to poke a hole in the bottom to prevent root rot. Piece of screen will keep the soil in the pan.


----------

